# Granite Chief und ein schwerer Fahrer



## Ben_987 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre ein 2013 Granite Chief mit dem Rock Shox Monarch RT3. Ich bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden mit dem MTB, aber selbst bei Luftdruck der maximalen 275 psi habe ich einen SAG von rund 30%. Ich bringe fahr fertig gute 105-106 Kilo (ohne Rucksack), da aber im nächsten Jahr einige Tagestouren geplant sind mit entsprechenden Gepäck stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein solcher SAG "normal" ist? Kann am Dämpfer irgendetwas geändert werden?

Also schonmal vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge


----------



## fuxy (29. Dezember 2013)

Hast du noch einen anderen Anlenkpunkt an der Wippe ? Um den Dämpfer progressiver anzusteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben_987 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub einen weiteren Anlenkpunkt gibt es nicht. Bei dem Dämpfer handelt es sich um: Highvolume rotes M blaues:L4.


----------

